# Announcing! An exciting new addition to TEAM TITO



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Congrats to you and Tito on your new addition! Sounds like you found someone you can trust... and that's huge!! Can't wait to hear all the victory stories... though I will sorely miss your tales of running between rings!! LOL

Julie and Jersey


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ah, not to worry....we're showing in both breed and obedience this weekend, without Kate, who is out of town somewhere else!




Jersey's Mom said:


> Congrats to you and Tito on your new addition! Sounds like you found someone you can trust... and that's huge!! Can't wait to hear all the victory stories... though I will sorely miss your tales of running between rings!! LOL
> 
> Julie and Jersey


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Can't wait!! :curtain: Seriously though, good luck! I'm sure you two will do great!! (so have you moved on to the B classes yet, or is this a left over registration from the UD hunt?)

Julie and Jersey


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks!
These were the "insurance legs" because this set of shows closed before the show in which he got the UD, so we're still in A. I'm SERIOUSLY looking forward to the shows, because I feel no pressure or nervousness at all for obedience. 
Not sure when I'll move on to the B classes. I've never shown in Open B, heck, only showed in Open A 4 times (got 4 legs, too!). I don't think Tito will much care, he's not that kind of guy, he doesn't really care what order the exercises fall into. I suppose one good thing about being so new to Utility is that I haven't really learned the A order yet, either. Never can remember when the gloves happen, or the stand...I just sort of stand there and wait for the judge to tell me where to go next. 
I did tell Kate that I plan to continue to show Tito in obedience at the same shows in which she will be showing him in breed, so we'll still be sprinting from one ring to another. But I promised that, at this point, breed needs to take precedence. Well, unless they're running a field event, too....:



Jersey's Mom said:


> Can't wait!! :curtain: Seriously though, good luck! I'm sure you two will do great!! (so have you moved on to the B classes yet, or is this a left over registration from the UD hunt?)
> 
> Julie and Jersey


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Alright! Good luck Tito and Kate


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

YEAH!!! Team Tito! Kate will do you proud.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

That's wonderful news! I was really secretly hoping you'd decide to give a handler a shot. I have so much respect for you for doing so much with Tito, and for realizing perhaps he deserves a shot to go to the next level. I hope to get a show quality pup one of these days, and would love to do some of the showing myself, but realize in all reality I won't be able to do it all myself. Reading all of your posts and following the Tales of Tito, or 'Tail of Tito', has been so educational and inspiring for me! You should be proud of yourself, and enjoy the shows when the handler isn't there and you still have your time in the ring with him.

It sounds like you've selected a great handler, and I hope the ring side works for you! I love reading about you and Tito!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good for you and Tito. He's such a handsome guy, I bet he does very well in both Breed and Obedience. Will he be competing in dock diving in the future too? I know you and he both got a taste for it this summer.

Just checked her site, she's shown some gorgeous dogs!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone!
MillysMom, I still plan to take the Tito Monster to conformation classes even though Kate will be showing him. I figure there will be shows that I want to go to (for obed) that she won't be attending, and I'll still trot him around the ring myself at those shows. I think the practice is good for both of us, but honestly I think conformation training is real quality time with your dog so I don't want to give it up. It's all about keeping him happy and having fun, what could be wrong with that?
Paula, we are NOT giving up dock diving!! It's his favorite thing in the world! He has his UKC Junior Jumper title now (5 official splashes of over 10 feet but under 15). We are entered in an indoor event here in Chi-town on Nov. 14 and 15 and I think I caught Tito counting down the dates on the calendar...he's going to be looking for legs toward his Senior Jumper title, with jumps over 15 feet but under 19. When we did the Rockford event, he had several jumps around 16 feet so we're optimistic.
Also adding more agility, My4Goldens and I are going to be renting out the big agility building nearby for an hour every other week, because both our boys love it. And looking to start field work....
So even though we will be *concentrating* more on breed, his other stuff isn't going to go away either!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Very cool! I look forward to hearing about your show this weekend and then how he does in Oct with a handler.


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Congrats on your decision. I feel your excitement!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, good luck with everything, especially with the November events. I bet he'll have his longest jumps yet.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wahoo! We'll be rooting you guys on, as we are big Team Tito fans! I can't believe you will be doing all of that fun stuff (field, agility, dock diving, more obedience). Drooling right now


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Just saw this! Good luck to you and Tito and the new addition to The Team! Great choice!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

....Barb? When do those Team Tito jackets go on sale?


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats Barb and Tito! I will be rooting for Tito and Kate on in shows to come! *Fingers crossed!* :crossfing And good luck this weekend! Don't know if you have already shown or not...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I was looking at Tito's birthdate and thinking of how very much he has already accomplished in his young life! What an exciting youngster- I can't wait to see what he'll do next.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

obviously you haven't read my post on THIS weekend !


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ooooooops- missed it. I'll go look for it now. I'm kind of worried to read it though, lol.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, it starts out "golden for sale, cheap", LOLOL.



Ljilly28 said:


> Ooooooops- missed it. I'll go look for it now. I'm kind of worried to read it though, lol.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yay! Kate is AWESOME! and all the dogs love her! i'm friends with her on facebook and I know she treats the doggies well. i think tito will have LOADS of fun with her! good luck in obedience as well! =]


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats cos I,truly,believe that Tito will get his Ch,fast!.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks guys! I was feeling kinda discouraged about breed today...needed the good words. I'm smiling again!
Funny, Tito never stopped smiling. Guess he knows that in my heart, it didn't matter what the judge thought, he was the best one there!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ha ha, you jest....but I really am thinking of having one made up for him for after he's been dock diving! Haven't been able to find one I like. They all seem to cover just the back, whereas when he's soaking wet and it's chilly out, I"m thinking his belly needs to be covered (thinking about the upcoming Nov. event!)




GoldenSail said:


> ....Barb? When do those Team Tito jackets go on sale?


----------

